# بخصوص gmdss و تخصص مهندس بحري ثالث



## gmdss (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا بشكر جميع الاعضاء علي تعاونهم الراقي في الرد علي الاسئلة و اتمني من الاخوة الرد علي استفسار صغير بخصوص شهادة gmdss
اولا انا سودني اعيش بمصر حصلت علي شهادة gmdss واخذت الترخيص من مصر بمزاولة المهنة وليس معي جواز سفر بحري ولا اعلم هل يمكن لغير المصريين الحصول عليه من مصر ام لا 
ثانيآ اردت دراسة شهادة مهندس بحري ثالث في الاكاديمية البحرية ولكن انا شهادتي الثانوية العامة مصرية وكانت تخصص ادبي فهل يمكن التقدم الي الاكاديمية بشهادة الثانوية العامة للتسجيل في شهادة مهندس 3 ام بشهادة ال gmdss ??? اسف علي الاطالة وتقبلو تحياتي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 فبراير 2010)

كثرت تلك المواضيع جدا 

الهدف من المنتدى التعليم والتعلم لا تقلبوا المنتدى حلقه مناقشه وشات يغلق كما غيره يغلق


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186783.html


----------

